# "gone scratchbuilding"



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hello guys and ladies i have been getting right into my scratchbuilding section of my brain and i have decided to show you what ideas have been coming out of my headk:

first off on a side note my two younger brothers have got into the hobby, one spacemarine and the other orks. the ork player*lets call him that on this thread* wanted something hard hitting in his army to help him as in the three games he has played against me and the spacemarine player he has been lacking close combat prowless and durability. so i got thinking and came up with the idea of mega nobs. now im not bleased with £72 for 6 of them *he wants this many*:shok: so i have decided to make them with spare parts and plasticard from our dear friends bits and kits:victory:

pictures (this is about 75% done just waiting on the tubes to make the pistions)
































tim







e for a scale shot

as mentioned it is a work in progress so what do you guys think of the brute?

also i have got into making scenery so i decided to make a destroyed chapel to the leader of mankind this is also a work in progress mind but critisim is welcome:biggrin: the idea behind this is they can be used seperatly and also can be linked to create a scene of a destroyed chapel
















pillar scale shot:









i have started work on mega nob 2 so pics soon and if you like the shape i will post templates up if you want to make you ounk:


----------



## jasonfly (Feb 1, 2009)

Loving the armour. very cool, very orky and will stand out from all the metal ones


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

I really like the Mega nob! He still looks Orky, yet not as clumsy and slow as the Mega nobs we have nowadays!

Great Work!!!

And I'd also like to see some templates


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Very cool conversion, nice and Orky:victory:

Skar


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice mega armour. Have some rep for your efforts. I really like his gun and the faceplate. One thing since you haven't made many yet is to make the feet wider, he looks top-heavy at the moment. Overall a sterling job though


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

piemaster said:


> Nice mega armour. Have some rep for your efforts. I really like his gun and the faceplate. One thing since you haven't made many yet is to make the feet wider, he looks top-heavy at the moment. Overall a sterling job though


thanks for the rep:victory: as mentioned he is 75% done and im am working on some spicky foot plates so it should work and thanks for the critisim mate any little details thta i have missed that can be seen by others helps me improvek:

and on a update i am currently working on some templates for you all which when finished you can email me for themk:


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

nurgles_warrior said:


> .......and on a update i am currently working on some templates for you all which when finished you can email me for themk:


Sounds great, you should post them as part of a tutorial.:biggrin:

I know there are a few people who would love to be able to convert a Warboss into a Megawarboss and they would find a Tut most useful.

Reppage.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Viscount Vash said:


> Sounds great, you should post them as part of a tutorial.:biggrin:
> 
> I know there are a few people who would love to be able to convert a Warboss into a Megawarboss and they would find a Tut most useful.
> 
> Reppage.



yeah i think once i have completed the templates i will start on a tutorial which will include every little detail needed k:

now for a update!!!!! mega nob uno is finito :biggrin: here are some pics of what he looks like before i sprayed him.

















....apparently i forgot tob take a pic of his butt ugly face:laugh: oh well the next nob can show what the feet look like now. also on this one i decided to give him a metal gob plate to make him look different. also that is a point to make as each nob will look different to suit the nature of each nob having it taylored to his needs and bulk so they will hopefully look different but look like they belong in a group of mega plate ork nobs. anyway i babble here are the picsk:
























i like him so far i cant help thinking something looks odd about him? can you spot it, anyway i will be finishing the templates tonight (if my computor will let me trnsfer it to a file i can use on here and then hopefully will make a tutorial when i make MEGANOB #3:grin:


----------



## dougan_2 (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think there is anything odd about it really, I thought it looked very cool! Can't wait to see it finished and painted up! Keep it up, +rep!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay a tiny update of what i have been doing in the last few hours since i last posted,. i realised i forgot to mention that i will be also posting the painting progress of the models i scratch build. 

as mentioned ealier on this post i said the ork mega nobs are for my brother. no i will let him use them but i dont really want my unique odel being ruined by a bad paint job, no offence to my brother in any way... it is just he has just started painting so i have decided to give these models the best paint job i can achieve at the moment so with out further more to say i give you the start of the painted ork mega nob!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

































it is still wet as i post this update and i am very pleased so far, but what do you guys think?


----------



## Ensanguined Priest (Feb 11, 2009)

Nicely impressive :victory:
Id love to see the temps once you get round to it 
+ some of that sweet rep stuff xD


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The paint on the badge plate thingy, looks a tad thick. Just make sure you have a nice pallete where everything gets watered down to a milky consistency.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay time for a update and good news i have the templates for the main parts!!!!










and i have gone and made another mega mob minus the the pistions. he is about 75%done
i am painting at the moment so i should have pics of the meganob im painting.









c&c welcome

calgar i have been watering down it is smoother in real life.


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

okay like i said ealier i would post my current progress on the ork mega nob painting front:biggrin: so here he is in all his glory.








with these pics i tried using a white background which sems to help bring out the paint scheme very well

































i am very pleased with this what do you guys think. also tommorow i should have pics up on the finished 2 nobs that are not undercoated. i have alsodecided not to do six but 4 instead. but any way see you untill next updatek:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

no comments oh well well after a long time it is time for a update!!!

no i do not bring you anything on the meganobs as when i went to take pics my camera died but i thought id show you what has been distracting me from my scratchbuilding...

my BANEBLADE i have been meaning to paint , well finish this not so little beauty, for sometime now. an i have been able to do this as i have purchased a airbrush. this one, not sure what brand so dont ask, is cheaper than the GW one and comes with a propelent as well for less the GW price for just the gun. and from the results and what i have heard about the GW one it is way better as it can use the citidel colurs without going blotchy. also i bought some weathering powders from a paint manufacturer called timaria (i think) and these are awsome, along with these i have used colured pastels to help me weather my baneblade. anyway enougth reading time for looking...








































with the baneblade i was looking for a view that it has been in the warzone for a long time, this is why it is very muddy. also a baneblade is going to attract a lot of fire (ill be shocked itf it didnt) so thier is scorch makrs and the orangy bits are my view of rust where the paint has been wiped at the fumes and other froms of weaponry are causing some rust to form.

also while i was waiting for the weathering effects to dry my brother (the ork player) wanted his trukk to be painted to looks rusty and dirt ridden. so what would a boy with a airbrush in hand with paint in the pot which looked a rusty metal colour which i had just used do... i said ill do it and went to work. and after a hour this is the results..

































of course my brother was pleased to bits by this but what do you guys think of it and the baneblade c&c welcome very much as i may be entering my baneblade into the golden daemon


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think you definitely need to get rid of the mould lines on the baneblade (I noticed it on the smoke launchers) need to be got rid of, because it will be scrutinised by the GD panel. 

Nice weathering :victory:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

update time

okay the main news is that this thread is going to become a work in progress thread for all my projects i am currently doing.

so on this update i am going to be showing you hat i have done so far for my baneblade. today i have managed to get the hull of the turret done and apply the little details....
























































well thats all for this update, so what do you guys think c&c really welcome:victory:


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

+communication accepted+

IIIIMMMM BACK!!!!!!! haha no let get this thing rolling again:laugh:

now first thing to show you on my list is my nurgled Imperial guard sentinal

this was to go with my renergades (obviously) and i like the idea a deamon has possesed the man inside and is going out around the machine, like the description of the daemon engine from the audio book fireborn (if you havent got i seriously recomend getting it)
















what you guys think?

okay keeping the ball rolling next is some bases which i have taken my insperation from scibor:victory:

prototype:


















second protoype for nurgle:








quite pleased with this, but what you think?

also im getting back into my chaos:wild: and hers the start of a nurgle DM

























slow progress about 4 hours work makign the mould for the greave and bending it round a pencil then getting the pieces right took the most time but what do you think?

+nurgles_warrior out+


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

hi guys im back from my "break" and i have some stuff to show you:grin:. first the finished daemon prince of nurgle. with this piece i am very pleased with how it came out. and before people go on about this multilaser arm i did that to test my bionics scratchbuilding, also because i didnt like my former plan of tenticals.






























okay also while on my "break" i decided to give a go at true scaling. normally someone would do a normal marine, but me nah, i decided to go termi style:biggrin:. but at my rushing it went wrong and got the legs slightly to big so i thought of getting rid of what i built but looked at the scale and decided to make someone very kool. so ill give a cyber cookie to anyone who guess's *who* it is

now some pics













































scale shot (not he is on his display base) also this is a good ic of the scale of the daemon prince.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Leman Russ?


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

yep well done you got it right  also since looking at the model i found a space wolve head so now he looks like the russ him self


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Awesome stuff. Keep at it. You should enter future conversion contests mate.
All the best and have some rep


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice! +rep.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

I agree with Dusty, those conversions are great i love the mega nobz, they are very orky


----------



## Grins1878 (May 10, 2010)

I have to say, I was dubious about the mega armoured orkses at first, but the end result is well impressive  Keep it up pal  Have a dose of rep


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

Grins1878 said:


> I have to say, I was dubious about the mega armoured orkses at first, but the end result is well impressive  Keep it up pal  Have a dose of rep





WinZip said:


> I agree with Dusty, those conversions are great i love the mega nobz, they are very orky





DestroyerHive said:


> Nice! +rep.





Dusty's Corner said:


> Awesome stuff. Keep at it. You should enter future conversion contests mate.
> All the best and have some rep


thanks guys for the rep much appreciated

it has been a while since i have updated as i have been very busy with my a level arkwork, including crearting work for a exhibition at shapwick heath in april, and been very keen in my new project. so really i havent done a lot but i did start this a while back









there is more detailinf on the armour but i havent got a pic because my camera is "missing" <----- dam brother


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Seems i wasn't a member of the forum when this thread was started. These are really cool. A while back you mentioned that you felt something was missing from the meganobs. My initial thought was rivvets. The armour plates are really smooth for orks. hole punching a couple of rivets and gluing them on will add a greater depth of texture. Still +rep for your hard work so far.


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

That sentinel is weird man!


----------



## nurgles_warrior (Jan 11, 2010)

IM BACCCCKKK!!!!!!!

with nurgle:victory:

now pics:

















































































what do you guys think ?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

An intriguing concept. The individual textures appear great.

However they look too stretched out for my taste; I think it would look better with their was some extra width to balance the height.


----------

